# Tonka......



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I lost my old Chessie, Tonka, a few weeks back to colon cancer. A member on another forum created this colage for me....pretty cool. Tonka is why I breed Chessies today....she sold me on the breed.


----------



## SLIDER (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Chessie, looks like an amazing dog.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Losing a member of the family is hard. I dread the day.

She is a great looking speciman of the Chessie breed.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that Tim. Surprised you didn't mention it in an email.

My best friend had to just put his family Lab down yesterday. First animal he ever had to put down. He was never a big animal guy and fought his wife about gettin a Lab. They finally did and he loves that dog. Said it was really hard yesterday... I'm not lookin forward to that day... Horrible...


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Tim,
very sorry..didn't know she was ill. Come on suddenly?
You have great looking dogs, all of them, but I thought she was the prettiest.
Hang in there.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> Tim,
> very sorry..didn't know she was ill. Come on suddenly?
> You have great looking dogs, all of them, but I thought she was the prettiest.
> Hang in there.


Yes, it was quite sudden. I noticed blood in her stools and took her to my vet... By then it was too late. She showed no signs other than the blood in the stool. The day before she died she was running around like she always had (actually got into a porcupine). The next morning she passed away.....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences. 

That's a very nice tribute to her!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

stonebroke
Sorry for your loss We lost our 8 year old black lab tuesday to cancer..


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

i am sorry to hear about your loss. its never easy to lose a great dog.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

stonebroke The same thing happened to our lab. Sunday he was running around and playing swimming that night he had a fever they opened him up tuesday and he was eat up with cancer. I'm Just greatfull he went quick and did not suffer. I sure do miss him.


----------



## rand_98201 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss.We had Chessies in my family when I was a kid and lost two in accidents.Both times were brutal,now that I am an adult and have had to deal with it on my own with my dogs its even worse.


----------

